# PTO Retro Fit Kit



## gldavison (Oct 30, 2004)

Morning,

I am looking for a Gravely Retro Fit kit Part # 22-478 for a walk behind tractor, any out there? Used is fine! 

Also still looking for a reasonably priced 34" blower for same walk behind in the WI vacinity??

Thanks-
Greg


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Greg

what model walk behind do you have?

Andy


----------



## gldavison (Oct 30, 2004)

Andy-

I have an old model L 6.6 and a newer 10hp . 

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Greg,

You are looking for the control rod thet runs up to the handle bars to turnon, and off the PTO right?

I see these come p on ebay once in a wile, and also you can still get them new also. There are a few places online to get new parts. 


Looking to pick one up myself one of these days. Never was found of the "walk around, and kick the lever" proceedure you have to go through.


----------



## gldavison (Oct 30, 2004)

*Pto*

Paul-
No, I am looking for a kit that allows me to hook my snow blade to a quick hitch stystem. I was told that it was called a retrto fit kit.? 

Thanks for the reply
Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh OK. So the adapter to swap the old style attachments onto the newer quick hitch style tractor.

All my stuff is old L, so no info on the newer stuff sorry. I would still keep an eye on ebay though. always a TON of Gravely stuff on there.


----------

